# Purple percipatant?



## cly9412 (Jan 16, 2012)

I drop some AR with smb.After a day I poored off the solution and there was ALOT of percipant on top of my brown mud which was the gold.I washed it with water a few times then ammonia one time untill I got the brown mud by itself,melted it and it was gold.I saved the wash solution and it has now all settled after a week or so.I have a muave purple powder that covers the whole bottom of a 1 gallon carboy bottle.What is this.Is this collidal gold.If so can I put it in some fresh AR to get my values.


----------



## Geo (Jan 16, 2012)

lower the PH.add some sulfuric acid in a few small increments to make the solution more acidic.this should make the gold precipitate out in a form you are more used to seeing.is the ammonia still in the solution? if not you can also allow the solution to evaporate by heating slowly until it completely dries.then add a little hcl/cl to redissolve the gold and reprecipitate.either will work.


----------



## cly9412 (Jan 16, 2012)

Geo said:


> lower the PH.add some sulfuric acid in a few small increments to make the solution more acidic.this should make the gold precipitate out in a form you are more used to seeing.is the ammonia still in the solution? if not you can also allow the solution to evaporate by heating slowly until it completely dries.then add a little hcl/cl to redissolve the gold and reprecipitate.either will work.


It is mostly water with this purple powder in it.There may be a little ammonia in it.I think I'll try the hcl/cl method.Can you elaborate on that process I am not familer with that one.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2012)

cly9412 said:


> It is mostly water with this purple powder in it.There may be a little ammonia in it.I think I'll try the hcl/cl method.Can you elaborate on that process I am not familer with that one.


I would let it settle overnight,decant the water, add Hcl and bleach to dissolve,filter again using a tissue plug filter,then precipitate.


----------



## Geo (Jan 16, 2012)

[/quote]It is mostly water with this purple powder in it.There may be a little ammonia in it.I think I'll try the hcl/cl method.Can you elaborate on that process I am not familer with that one.[/quote]

you can see the process at www.goldrecovery.us follow the login instructions and watch lazersteves free videos.one of them shows the entire process.

evaporate as much of the water as you can without allowing it to completely dry.add 200 ml of hcl and be sure all the powder is in the hcl.add chlorine bleach 10ml at a time until all the powder is dissolved(it should only take one or two additions of bleach).warning:this process creates chlorine gas and should be done outside or in a fume hood.allow the solution to sit out overnight uncapped to let the chlorine to evaporate out and then precipitate with which ever process your familiar with.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 16, 2012)

Wonder if it could be silver chloride exposed to sunlight?


----------



## Geo (Jan 16, 2012)

wouldnt it just get darker until black? besides, ive never seen silver turn purple (not saying it doesnt, just that ive never seen it).


----------



## butcher (Jan 17, 2012)

Many of us here on the forum may treat their powders differently, this does not make one method the best or only way to go, knowing how to deal with each method would be needed though.

sometimes unless your the cook it is hard to tell someone how they should change their recipee, or what to do with their stew.

if these were in my pot, they may go to the stock pot, but if I had enough of them I may treat them as below,

Silver can turn a dark purple almost black color.

Purple could also be gold and tin.

Sometimes you cannot tell what metals are that give a color.

Depending on how what metals were washed out, how much ammonia you used and how much HCl or chloride you had, would make a difference on if silver could be in solution, or the precipitant, and what the pH of powders were, being clear is usually an indicator of a close to neutral solution, but if you did not have too much copper this may not be the case.

I would take a small portion of the almost clear solution and add some Hcl, to see if silver was in solution white milky solution, or powders, (if possitive for silver treat solution after decanting from powders),

The powders can be many things, salts, base metals, lead, tin, gold, silver, who knows.

Coming from an ammonia solution (here you may have an ammonium chloride solution), I would not dry these powder without acidifying somewhat, wash, and then bringing back to neutral before drying and incinerating, this would insure my safety just in case I made a Silver Diammine (dangerous shock or temperature sensitive compound).

After decanting solution (test as above), I would wash, then bring pH down with acid, wash, and then back close to neutral (testing pH of washes will give clues to powders pH).
Incinerate, and treat as dirty solution, first remove tin and lead with hot HCL, and hot water washes, letting any powders settle before decanting hot solutions, then re- incinerate, dissolve base metals (and silver if any) in nitric acid, if any powders remain aqua regia will dissolve them, remembering to test all solutions for values as needed.

Stock pot small amounts get values later.
edit words missing.


----------



## artart47 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi!
Just a tid-bit! ( un scientific )
Experimenting with my" mauve grule" bottle, a very small sample, bottle, mauve powder/mauve liquid, clear glass, set in the window in direct sunlite but,a little cooler temp that the main bottle, was unaffected by sunlite! 
I been doing HCl washes with drops of H2SO4 as some of the members sugested and slowly it's looking more like gold powder than purple.
everything rinsed out is in the stockpot barrel for later!
Hope this helps! artart47


----------

